# Prediabetic, underweight with no appetite!



## Cornelia49 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm really struggling with low weight issues (BMI 17.5) zero energy, and now diagnosed as Prediabetic - borderline, I think, HbA1c 42. Practically everything I read about T2 emphasises low carbs, and *usually *losing weight, which is the last thing I need! I have a very iffy relationship with food, partly due to IBS and probably depression, I'm basically not interested in food, and/or too tired to prepare it. I used to rely on ready meals, but trying to cut them down - they're not very nice anyway  but struggling to replace them with - well, anything! Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead  Any advice would be *most *gratefully received, cos I'm utterly confused  - well, even more than usual!  Thanks.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2018)

Welcome Cornelia49. You have been given a second chance, Please do your best & use it. Lower carbs is the answer & you will be surprised what has high carbs. Good luck


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 8, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi, I'm really struggling with low weight issues (BMI 17.5) zero energy, and now diagnosed as Prediabetic - borderline, I think, HbA1c 42. Practically everything I read about T2 emphasises low carbs, and *usually *losing weight, which is the last thing I need! I have a very iffy relationship with food, partly due to IBS and probably depression, I'm basically not interested in food, and/or too tired to prepare it. I used to rely on ready meals, but trying to cut them down - they're not very nice anyway  but struggling to replace them with - well, anything! Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead  Any advice would be *most *gratefully received, cos I'm utterly confused  - well, even more than usual!  Thanks.



In circumstances like yours it probably helps if you tell us what you actually like to eat, then any responses can bear that in mind.


----------



## MJthePharmacist (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi there, as per previous reply's i would say give us an idea of the things you like to eat so i can help with a rough idea on diet. In general i would say cut down on carbs significantly it means changing the way you think about foods. As an example i would always recommend a protein based breakfast such as eggs to the start over cereals / porridge as they are not the best.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

I have porridge nearly every morning & have been T1 for a very long time. No spikes & feel full for hours. Off to work  !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi, I'm really struggling with low weight issues (BMI 17.5) zero energy, and now diagnosed as Prediabetic - borderline, I think, HbA1c 42. Practically everything I read about T2 emphasises low carbs, and *usually *losing weight, which is the last thing I need! I have a very iffy relationship with food, partly due to IBS and probably depression, I'm basically not interested in food, and/or too tired to prepare it. I used to rely on ready meals, but trying to cut them down - they're not very nice anyway  but struggling to replace them with - well, anything! Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead  Any advice would be *most *gratefully received, cos I'm utterly confused  - well, even more than usual!  Thanks.


Hi Cornelia, welcome to the forum  That's certainly a very low BMI - have any other checks been done e.g. thyroid, to see if there is any other health issue that might be contributing to your low weight (besides your lack of appetite and IBS problems)? Have you always been so slim, or is this fairly recent? My sister is in a very similar position to you currently, with an HbA1c of 43 and struggling to gain weight, and I am concerned that rather than being on the verge of Type 2 diabetes she may be a slow-onset Type 1, as I was. Is there any history of diabetes in your family, of any type?


----------



## Cornelia49 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi @Northerner and thanks. I've always been slim/low weight although not normally as stick insect as I am now!  My doctor (well, one of them, my regular Dr retired some few years ago and I've yet to find one as good ) wasn't worried about my weight - I am! I do have an appointment with a psychologist to discuss my (non-existent) eating disorder - unless you binge/restrict you don't *have *an eating disorder  - I just don't eat! 
No, no family history of diabetes, my sisters are more inclined to put weight on, although my father was skinny. No thyroid test as far as I know. 
Have just got hold of David Cavan's book "Reverse Your Diabetes" so am trying to educate myself, together with this site, which is brilliant. I believe my local pharmacy do quite a lot on helping people manage the condition, so will use them as well if possible. But I'm left with the fact that almost *everything *one reads about diabetes mentions weight loss  and I don't want to be a non-diabetic skeleton!  Guess it's just a question of playing with diet and see what works. Thanks again!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello Cornelia, and welcome 

If you've been losing weight recently, you may, as Northerner said, turn out to be a slow-onset type 1 rather than a type 2, in which case you will regain some weight when you are put on insulin - but it may take a while before that happens if they treat you as prediabetic/type 2 initially.  I am type 1 with no family history of diabetes.  I also have IBS and multiple food intolerances, so am used to juggling different restrictions on what I eat!

Either way, there is no need to cut calories as you don't want to lose any weight - so eat lots of full fat dairy, if you can, and ignore any advice directed at people wanting to diet!  Meat, fish, nuts, and eggs are also good for diabetics (as well as the more obvious leafy veg).

You will need to cut carbs though, and cutting down on ready meals is a good idea.  You could also avoid things like white bread/rice/pasta and eat smaller portions of brown or granary bread, and brown rice/pasta instead.  Eating little and often may work better than eating big meals (that's better for IBS too), and doing some exercise after eating should help to stop your blood sugar going up too high (it doesn't need to be anything strenuous, just going for a walk is better than sitting still!).  Drinking lots of water will help too.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Sep 20, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi @Northerner and thanks. I've always been slim/low weight although not normally as stick insect as I am now!  My doctor (well, one of them, my regular Dr retired some few years ago and I've yet to find one as good ) wasn't worried about my weight - I am! I do have an appointment with a psychologist to discuss my (non-existent) eating disorder - unless you binge/restrict you don't *have *an eating disorder  - I just don't eat!
> No, no family history of diabetes, my sisters are more inclined to put weight on, although my father was skinny. No thyroid test as far as I know.
> Have just got hold of David Cavan's book "Reverse Your Diabetes" so am trying to educate myself, together with this site, which is brilliant. I believe my local pharmacy do quite a lot on helping people manage the condition, so will use them as well if possible. But I'm left with the fact that almost *everything *one reads about diabetes mentions weight loss  and I don't want to be a non-diabetic skeleton!  Guess it's just a question of playing with diet and see what works. Thanks again!


Hello Cornelia,  like you am a low weight recently diagnosed prediabetic and struggling to find appropriate advice.  Depression can lead to severe loss of appetite and IBS is a kind of food aversion therapy, as in eat=uncomfortable=dont eat!  So think you need to look at the IBS and depression as well. Having had both these issues myself, really feel for you.  Sorted my IBS with live yoghurt and low fat/red meat diet, but other people find dairy-free more effective.  As you said play with diet, see what works.  Fortunately dont have issues with appetite now, but working out suitable meals is difficult.


----------



## MrsPeel (Sep 21, 2018)

I didn't need to loose weight either, but I love food, always did... 
Like they mentioned above, it would be nice to know what you like so can give you ideas....
Now, like @SkinnyLiz  said, look into your IBS and depression... I had both, long story but my IBS I sorted by adding a handful of golden linseed to food I have in the morning or lunch (you can even add to coffee, they don't taste of anything) and eating fiber, ripe papayas are great, and even more so if you can swallow the seeds whole. -I don't like them, even though is psychological as you wont taste anything, but did it in the beginning after I was in hospital for over a month, 11 days on intravenous morphine really made my IBS so much worse- 

Have your GP not referred you to the Diabetes Dietitian? this was the first thing mine did, and my first year I was eating almost everything, just changed the way we ate in general and I kept my Blood Sugar levels at bay, not tablets or anything, just the diet....
Hope you get some solutions!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Sep 23, 2018)

hello Mrs Peel,
Thanks for replying. GP recommended 12 week Diabetes Prevention course, but found there isn't one running in my area. so have referall to diabetic nurse for dietry advice.  Appointment is tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsPeel (Sep 25, 2018)

@SkinnyLiz  what a shame that there is no program in your area! but great at least to have the nurse for advice...

The Diabetes Dietitian suggested I bought a book called Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat - (this was 2012) I bought it in amazon, even though it was a bit salty in price for my taste, think it was between £12 and £15, it has food photos in alphabetical order telling you how many calories they have, and it gives you options of a small portion or bigger ones.... I have to admit I had already then not  much patience to count, but did well by just reducing portions and keeping to the main advice, and spent a LONg time without medication....
She did mention some things that stuck in my mind, like I was convinced that plain Corn Flakes would be the less bad, she said get Special K, and that grapes and pineapple were very high in sugars, berries the less sugar contents.... that kind of thing you can find in the site here, I'm sure... plus if you want to have a look at the Recipe Finder here, also has some amazing recipes, you don't loose taste, and at the same time are keeping with the healthy diet   (I do love cooking and eating though, I know no everyone is the same)

We recently had something in my GP surgery, a Diabetes group consultation, which I think is sonmething the NS is trying to do to save doctors  time and the patients benefit by having conversations with other patients... it was a good experience for me, not sure if every city or borough will have it, but I think the diabetes nurse is a great start 
I had a look to see if there were any Diabetes UK groups in my area, but the one nearer to me is at the moment almost impossible for me (I'm disabled and have been most of the time bed bound, started to move a bit more past couple of months) but maybe you can find one near you 

Hope you both find solutions!!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Sep 25, 2018)

MrsPeel said:


> @SkinnyLiz  what a shame that there is no program in your area! but great at least to have the nurse for advice...
> 
> The Diabetes Dietitian suggested I bought a book called Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat - (this was 2012) I bought it in amazon, even though it was a bit salty in price for my taste, think it was between £12 and £15, it has food photos in alphabetical order telling you how many calories they have, and it gives you options of a small portion or bigger ones.... I have to admit I had already then not  much patience to count, but did well by just reducing portions and keeping to the main advice, and spent a LONg time without medication....
> She did mention some things that stuck in my mind, like I was convinced that plain Corn Flakes would be the less bad, she said get Special K, and that grapes and pineapple were very high in sugars, berries the less sugar contents.... that kind of thing you can find in the site here, I'm sure... plus if you want to have a look at the Recipe Finder here, also has some amazing recipes, you don't loose taste, and at the same time are keeping with the healthy diet   (I do love cooking and eating though, I know no everyone is the same)
> ...


Diabetic nurse was amazed to find no course running nearby.  She is going to enquire, am hoping proffessional person might have more influence. Nurse said she had seen four suitable people already that morning. Fingers crossed for Sister Anna.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 25, 2018)

The diabetes education course I was sent on was totally useless as it recommended high carb foods which would have caused elevated blood glucose without a doubt.
I think that people forget that low carb doesn't have to involve weightloss - there are four stages in the Atkins diet for instance, the last one being maintenance. 
You might be able to get hold of a copy of New Diet Revolution - the 2003 edition was the last revision by Dr Atkins, and read up on the diet - plus there is information about diabetes.


----------



## Cornelia49 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi all. First of all, I want to apologise for not responding to all your kind replies  Life has been busy/difficult lately, and I'm struggling  I'm finally seeing a psychologist who - so far - seems great  and yes, IBS and depression do go together!

I was referred to the Diabetic Education Programme, and it's been THE most frustrating experience of my life!  I life in a conurbation of 3 towns, but the (private!) organisation insisted on trying to send me to out-of-the-way venues - one involving 2 buses and mile long walk! The other was 3 buses, 1.5 hours each way! I told them over and over that I a) don't have transport b) am not in good health c) can't walk far etc etc, but they don't listen!  I've heard conflicting accounts of it, some people have said that it didn't tell them anything they didn't know! Suspect all the info is on the net anyway 

Will reply again with more info about my current (poor) diet, and I might talk to my GP about seeing a Diabetes Nurse too. 

Once again, sorry  for not replying sooner, and thank you all so much for the support! 

Best wishes


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 25, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi, I'm really struggling with low weight issues (BMI 17.5) zero energy, and now diagnosed as Prediabetic - borderline, I think, HbA1c 42. Practically everything I read about T2 emphasises low carbs, and *usually *losing weight, which is the last thing I need! I have a very iffy relationship with food, partly due to IBS and probably depression, I'm basically not interested in food, and/or too tired to prepare it. I used to rely on ready meals, but trying to cut them down - they're not very nice anyway  but struggling to replace them with - well, anything! Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead  Any advice would be *most *gratefully received, cos I'm utterly confused  - well, even more than usual!  Thanks.


.

Hi @Cornelia49 . " *Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead"*. Oh dear, do you think we all give up I don`t think so. Yes you have problems but we all have one way or another, your HbA1c @ 42 is spot on thankyou for sharing that with us. Ready meals not a good idea doesn't help the IBS but depression is a condition we all have to cope with but I have learned to manage BS levels most of the time this helps in dealing with everyday problems. Please be aware what you are going through is normal to experienced diabetics and if you stick with the forum you will have the knowledge of experienced members who are only too willing to share their normal daily activities with new members. If you are self testing (finger pricks) we would love to read your results, thankyou for sharing your concerns with us.


----------



## Cornelia49 (Sep 26, 2018)

TED@KARNAK "_*Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead"*. Oh dear, do you think we all give up I don`t think so." _Sorry,  I don't think I explained myself very well. No of course I don't think everyone 'gives up' . My point was that almost everything I've read is around reducing carbs and/or losing weight. If I lost any more weight I *would* nearly be dead! I appreciate others have problems, I'm not alone there, but I can only explain mine. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi all. First of all, I want to apologise for not responding to all your kind replies  Life has been busy/difficult lately, and I'm struggling  I'm finally seeing a psychologist who - so far - seems great  and yes, IBS and depression do go together!
> 
> I was referred to the Diabetic Education Programme, and it's been THE most frustrating experience of my life!  I life in a conurbation of 3 towns, but the (private!) organisation insisted on trying to send me to out-of-the-way venues - one involving 2 buses and mile long walk! The other was 3 buses, 1.5 hours each way! I told them over and over that I a) don't have transport b) am not in good health c) can't walk far etc etc, but they don't listen!  I've heard conflicting accounts of it, some people have said that it didn't tell them anything they didn't know! Suspect all the info is on the net anyway
> 
> ...


Hi Cornelia, sorry to hear you are still struggling  I would wonder whether the course would help you, since they are almost invariably designed to cater for those wishing to lose weight, which you clearly don't, but I do know what you mean about arrangements being made at places that are virtually inaccessible to someone without their own transport as I've been in that positions myself in the past (two long bus journeys on infrequently-served routes, appointment during rush hour, for a cardiac rehabilitation course - I didn't go ) Do let us know about your diet and hopefully someone will be able to come up with some good suggestions for you


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Sep 27, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi all. First of all, I want to apologise for not responding to all your kind replies  Life has been busy/difficult lately, and I'm struggling  I'm finally seeing a psychologist who - so far - seems great  and yes, IBS and depression do go together!
> 
> I was referred to the Diabetic Education Programme, and it's been THE most frustrating experience of my life!  I life in a conurbation of 3 towns, but the (private!) organisation insisted on trying to send me to out-of-the-way venues - one involving 2 buses and mile long walk! The other was 3 buses, 1.5 hours each way! I told them over and over that I a) don't have transport b) am not in good health c) can't walk far etc etc, but they don't listen!  I've heard conflicting accounts of it, some people have said that it didn't tell them anything they didn't know! Suspect all the info is on the net anyway
> 
> ...


hi Cornelia,
So glad you got back to us, have been wondering how you are getting on.  Is the doc offering advice/ treatment for IBS/depression? Perhaps the pschologist will be able to help there as well.
Like you found that the Diabetes Prevention Programme was not running a course in my area.  Am hoping that the nurse will have greater influence on the organisation than me.  The really great thing about seeing the nurse is she was able to tailor her advice to me, as an individual.  For example: one of the big no-no for many diabetics is fruit, but as a prediabetic its ok to have up to two portions a day, ( any kind of fruit - except tinned in syrup) but not juice.  My usual breakfast of unsweetened, live yoghurt and fruit is approved -  but need to eat less potatoes.  Small amounts of chocolate are good too.  So will be buying more of that, and fewer biscuits.
Not trying to tell you what to eat, just giving examples.
keep on keeping on Cornelia, best wishes Liz


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 14, 2018)

Cornelia49 said:


> Hi, I'm really struggling with low weight issues (BMI 17.5) zero energy, and now diagnosed as Prediabetic - borderline, I think, HbA1c 42. Practically everything I read about T2 emphasises low carbs, and *usually *losing weight, which is the last thing I need! I have a very iffy relationship with food, partly due to IBS and probably depression, I'm basically not interested in food, and/or too tired to prepare it. I used to rely on ready meals, but trying to cut them down - they're not very nice anyway  but struggling to replace them with - well, anything! Not much point in not being diabetic if I'm dead  Any advice would be *most *gratefully received, cos I'm utterly confused  - well, even more than usual!  Thanks.


hi Cordelia49,  its been a while since you posted.  Hope you are feeling less confused.  Using ready meals is not a huge sin, just choose them carefully, at least you can get an idea of the calories and carb units (find I eat more with that information) and, if you are struggling to prepare food, its probably the way to go for now.   You mentioned a seeing a therapist, is that working for you?  Would like to know how you are getting on.  Best wishes SkinnyLiz


----------



## Cornelia49 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Liz and thanks so much! 
Yes, thanks, my therapist is great. I was initially referred re an eating disorder,  I don't "tick the boxes" for that, but we're working on related issues ,which I hope will help in the long term.
Yes, there are times when I decide a ready meal is better than no food at all! I'm working towards improving my diet, but it's not easy - as I'm sure we all know! 

Thank you so much for checking in with me, sorry to have gone AWOL, lots going on atm! 

Cheers 
Cornelia


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 14, 2018)

hi Cordelia,  you sound so much more cheerful.  Seems to me you need to eat, remember when i was depressed, with IBS.  Cooking can be just too much effort.  So long as you choose carefully, (maybe not shepherds pie) and have a stash of frozen veg to throw in a pan, its def better than panicking and not eating, because you cant work out what to have. 
And yes, lots going on does not help.  Good luck with it all.  Liz


----------



## dash201 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Cornelia. 

I have been through this and it does get better. Lots of support from family and friends and online forums even, people like Liz above. Very hard to eat when you don't want to eat. 

Personally, I just felt like anything that I was going to eat was only going to add to my problems. I just ate a little and then a little more and then my body started dictating it, not my mind. My body was screaming for more food. I think since December, I have gained 10KG.

I don't know your story and am not pretending to know but once we clear some of the issues in our mind, the rest starts to fall in place. Another thing I did was a lot of exercise to build up my appetite. That helped a lot for me.

I wish you luck in your personal battle. But change it from a battle to a challenge that your mind can fight for rather than against.

Chris.


----------

